# Bear Walks Into Store, Grabs food



## win231 (Nov 28, 2022)

Store Clerk & customer - not very frightened.


----------



## John cycling (Nov 28, 2022)

Bear:  "ARUNGHHHH"
Clerk pointing:  "Aisle 3!"


----------

